# Nemesis Fighting: Paul Buentello vs Kerry Schall



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

vs


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If we're settling on twitter accounts (lol) Buentello won by decision....(thought I'd lend a hand, hope you don't mind hehehe).


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you, you're better than MMAjunkie + Bloodyelbow x sherdog


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

lol thank you  watch out people! nothing remains a secret round ol' Liza


----------

